# how did bruce lee train?



## sendo

im really interested to know how he trained to get so fit and what his diet was...anyone have any sources?


----------



## ajs1976

This is a good start:

*The Art of Expressing the Human Body (Paperback) *
by Bruce  Lee, John  R. Little

http://www.amazon.com/Art-Expressin..._bbs_sr_1/104-6721289-7271919?ie=UTF8&s=books


----------



## Toby

deFT said:


> im really interested to know how he trained to get so fit and what his diet was...anyone have any sources?



Download this...

http://www.torrentspy.com/torrent/203938/Training_with_Bruce_Lee_7_books

or this...

http://www.torrentspy.com/torrent/901960/Bruce_Lee_Fighting_Method_s_vol_1_4


----------



## stone_dragone

Really really hard.


----------



## sendo

Toby said:


> Download this...
> 
> http://www.torrentspy.com/torrent/203938/Training_with_Bruce_Lee_7_books
> 
> or this...
> 
> http://www.torrentspy.com/torrent/901960/Bruce_Lee_Fighting_Method_s_vol_1_4


hmm....i got a problem with torrents and im not sure whats wrong....whenever im downloading it will randomly disconnect my internet connection and my phoneline goes out also because it's connected (comcast) and then i have to reset my router to fix it....so i cant use torrents >.> could someone upload these 2 books to megaupload, rapidshare, or filefront or soemthing pleaseee :]

or tell me how to fix my torrent problem


----------



## Toby

deFT said:


> hmm....i got a problem with torrents and im not sure whats wrong....whenever im downloading it will randomly disconnect my internet connection and my phoneline goes out also because it's connected (comcast) and then i have to reset my router to fix it....so i cant use torrents >.> could someone upload these 2 books to megaupload, rapidshare, or filefront or soemthing pleaseee :]
> 
> or tell me how to fix my torrent problem



Well, what torrent program are you using? I use Utorrent. I have no problems with torrents. Maybe your ISP doesn't allow you to download torrents? I would upload the books but I'm on a 64/256k connection... Long wait. Maybe someone else could though.


----------



## Robert Lee

Most book stores either caryy the books or will oreder the books. Now what bruce did to train well that was for bruce to get the results he wanted. You can use those methods But will get the results that you get from them. Do not train towards getting like Bruce train towards becoming your best.


----------



## Drac

stone_dragone said:


> Really really hard.


 
Wahhh!!! I wanted to say it...


----------



## sendo

Robert Lee said:


> Do not train towards getting like Bruce train towards becoming your best.


thats what im aiming for :]



Toby said:


> Well, what torrent program are you using? I use Utorrent. I have no problems with torrents. Maybe your ISP doesn't allow you to download torrents? I would upload the books but I'm on a 64/256k connection... Long wait. Maybe someone else could though.


 i use Utorrent also...ive also tried azureus and bitcomet and i get the same problems


----------



## MMAfighter

didn't he have 1% body fat?? That can't be too healthy haha...well then again i hear as a kid he wasn't the healthiest of them all


----------



## thetruth

MMAfighter said:


> didn't he have 1% body fat?? That can't be too healthy haha...well then again i hear as a kid he wasn't the healthiest of them all



He was a very good fighter because he trained so much but that definitely doesn't mean he was healthy. He took steroids and chewed hash of some sort so just look at how he became so good at fighting not whether he was healthy.   Apart from training really really hard he also trained pretty much every waking hour.

Cheers
Sam :asian:


----------



## Robert Lee

thetruth said:


> He was a very good fighter because he trained so much but that definitely doesn't mean he was healthy. He took steroids and chewed hash of some sort so just look at how he became so good at fighting not whether he was healthy. Apart from training really really hard he also trained pretty much every waking hour.
> 
> Cheers
> Sam :asian:


 And where did you get your info. Its easy to say something Bruce trained hard to get wher he was. also He really looked into what he believed would help him. as far as the different arts . Every person that trains hard will become better. Few really do this if you look at the thousands training M/A and not going beyond the average Those stand outs such as Bruce are noticed by others. Some find excuses on why they became better and look for a way to discredit them.


----------



## sendo

i think the "bruce lee took steroids" is a rumor.....anyways, could someone please upload the books on filefront or rapidshare/megaupload


----------



## terryl965

I have always said Bruce trained one day at a time. As far as your training goes be yourself do not try to be someone else what works for them may not work that way for you.


----------



## sendo

terryl965 said:


> I have always said Bruce trained one day at a time. As far as your training goes be yourself do not try to be someone else what works for them may not work that way for you.



i just want to get an idea of what kinds of stuff he did and what kind of diet he had


----------



## chof

He was mental muscular in touch with his body able to shift body weight on a dime,
loose and rigid, his famous saying move like water or be water, his flow was from feel not thinking just acting, practice


----------



## chof

he didnt eat potatoe chips, rice fish mostly, like many asians try it you will think better


----------



## hungfistron

Sendo, If you really want to learn how Bruce trained do the proper research. His training methods can be found all over the internet.  Although reading The Tao of Jeet Kune Do, and the Warrior Within will also help you learn the concepts, so that you can know the meaning of why and how he trained.  Do the research, and take a part of what is best for you.

Also I wont mention names, but as far as I have researched it wouldnt have been in Bruce's nature to take steroids.  The guy hated shortcuts, and he actually weighed more when he began his weight training then he did when he died, at the peak of it.  He was about 150 at 5' 7''. When he died he was about 126 pounds. Just look at his size in Fist of Fury, and then look at him in Enter the Dragon.  

If anything he trained too hard, but he didn't take steroids.  Its really sad that people dismiss all the hard work and sacrifices that the man went through, simply because they cannot fathom a person looking the way he did, naturally.


----------



## Logan

He didn't do just one method. He did what any aspiring and amibitious individual does and constantly researched and refined his training methods, keeping what worked for him and discarding the rest.

BL is best used for inspiration not as an example. What worked for him might not work for you and there is so much BS in print on the internet about his life and what he did or didn't do, that you should take everything with a pinch of salt.


----------



## punisher73

I would buy the book that was mentioned.  Art of Expressing the Human Body by John Little.  It kind of progresses from his early training methods to his later training methods and also includes his notes and training journals.

The problem with his training was towards the end he was so spontaneous with what he wanted to do he didn't really keep records like he did in his early days.  He would keep equipment lying around the house so he could train whereever he was at.  He also had a lot of custom equipment made for himself.

As to whether or not he used steriods.  No one knows, it has been rumored that he has but two things need to be considered.  1) Steriods could be obtained and where not banned/illegal substances like today and 2) Even IF he did (no proof that he did), that still doesn't change that you still have to work your butt off to get the results he did.  He obviously didn't use steriods to gain muscle mass like bodybuilder's do.


----------



## hungfistron

Here is a couple of sites on his training methods...



*Bruce Lee Training Methods*


Abdominal Training

http://www.geocities.com/Tokyo/8669/abtraining.htm



Overall Training

http://www.mikementzer.com/blee.html


Best site, tells you what he did during one week of training

http://mysite.wanadoo-members.co.uk/pohb/trainroutines.html



*Quotes from Students and friends of Mr. Lee*


*Herb Jackson* - "Bruce was interested in becoming as strong as possible". 

*Jesse Glover* - "When he could do push ups on his thumbs and push ups with 250lbs on his back, he moved on to other exercises". 

*Herb Jackson* - "The biggest problem in designing equipment for Bruce was that he'd go through it so damn fast. I had to reinforce his wooden dummy with automobile parts so he could train on it without breaking it. I had started to build him a mobile dummy that could actually attack and retreat to better simulate "Live" combat, sadly Bruce died before the machine was built. It would have been strung up by big high-tension cables that I was going to connect between two posts, one on either side of his backyard. The reason for the machine was simply because no one could stand up to his full force punches and kicks, Bruce's strength and skill had evolved to point where he had to fight machines. Bruce was very interested in strength training, you could say that he was obsessed with it".  

*Danny Inosanto* - "Bruce was only interested in strength that he could readily convert to power. I remember once Bruce and I were walking along the beach in Santa Monica. All of a sudden this huge bodybuilder came walking by, and I said to Bruce "Man, look at the arms on that guy" I'll never forget his reaction, he said "Yeah, he's big, but is he powerful???". 


*Chuck Norris* - "Lee, pound for pound, might well have been one of the strongest men in the world, and certainly one of the quickest". 

*Joe Lewis* - "Bruce was incredibly strong for his size. He could take a 75lb barbell and from a standing position with the barbell held flush against his chest, he could slowly stick his arms out, lock them and hold the barbell there for 20 seconds, that's pretty damn tough for a guy who at the time only weighed 138lbs. I know 200lb weight lifters who can't do that." 

*Danny Inosanto* - "Bruce had tremendous strength in holding a weight out horizontally in a standing position. I know because I've seen it. He'd take a 125lb barbell and hold it straight out".  
*Jesse Glover* - "Bruce would take hold of a 70lb dumbbell with one arm and raise it to a lateral position, level to his shoulder and then he'd hold the contraction for a few seconds. Nobody else I knew could even get it up there, let it alone hold it up there". 


*Wally Jay* - "I last saw Bruce after he moved from Culver City to Bel Air. He had a big heavy bag hanging out on his patio. It weighed 300lbs. I could hardly move it at all. Bruce said to me "Hey, Wally, watch this" and he jumped back and kicked it and this monster of a heavy bag went up to the ceiling, Thump!!! And came back down. I still can't believe the power that guy had". 

*Hayward Nishioka* - "Bruce had this trademark "One Inch Punch", he could send individuals (Some of whom outweighed him by over 100lbs) flying through the air where they'd crash to the ground 15 feet away. I remember getting knocked up against the wall by that punch. I didn't think it was possible that he could generate so much power in his punch, especially when he was just laying his hand against my chest, he just twitched a bit and Wham!!!, I went flying backward and bounced off a wall. I took him very seriously after that." 

*Jesse Glover* - "The power that Lee was capable of instantly generating was absolutely frightening to his fellow martial artists, especially his sparring partners, and his speed was equally intimidating. We timed him with an electric timer once, and Bruce's quickest movements were around five hundredths of a second, his slowest were around eight hundredths. This was punching from a relaxed position with his hands down at his sides from a distance between 18-24 inches. Not only was he amazingly quick, but he could read you too. He could pick up on small subtle things that you were getting ready to do and then he'd just shut you down".  

*Doug Palmer* - "Bruce was like the Michael Jordan or Muhammad Ali in his prime, somebody who stood above everyone else. It's not that the other martial artists weren't good. It's just that this guy was great". 


*Jesse Glover* - "Bruce was gravitating more and more toward weight training as he would use the weighted wall pulleys and do series upon series with them. He'd also grab one of the old rusty barbells that littered the floor at the YMCA and would roll it up and down his forearms, which is no small feat when you consider that the barbell weighed 70lbs". 

*Herb Jackson* - "He never trained in a gym, he thought he could concentrate better at home, so he worked out on his patio. He had a small weight set, something like a standard 100lb cast-iron set. In addition, he had a 310lb Olympic barbell set, a bench press and some dumbbells, both solid and adjustable". 

*Karreem Abdul Jabbar* - "Bruce put me on a weight training program during the summer of 1970. It was a three days a week program, comprised mainly of the same stuff he was doing for the major muscle groups. I think I was doing about 2 sets of 12 reps, but it worked".  

*Danny Inosanto* - "Bruce would always shadow box with small weights in his hands and he'd do a drill in which he'd punch for 12 series in a row. 100 punches per series, using a pyramid system of 1, 2, 3, 5, 7 and 10lb dumbbells and then he'd reverse the pyramid and go 10, 7, 5, 3, 2, 1 and finally zero weight. He had me do this drill with him and man what a burn you'd get in your delts and arms."


----------



## MahPiyaAte

One of his protein shakes consisted of raw beef, milk, and 7 seven eggs.


----------



## arnisador

stone_dragone said:


> Really really hard.



This simple answer is probably the best. He was driven.


----------



## Kyoshi

As my saying goes: " I'd rather train what made the master, than what the master made "

-kyoshi


----------



## Freestyler777

I know from books that Bruce Lee was inspired by the training methods of western boxers, and that he incorporated alot of 'live' training into coaching full-contact Karatekas and later developing JKD.


----------



## still learning

Hello, To be like Bruce Lee is to train like Bruce Lee....!

Tiger Woods, Misahiko Kimura, the "Gracies" and the many others...who are outstanding in there fields....TRAIN HARDER and LONGER...AND KEEP DOING IT MORE THAN ANYONE ELSE...

Bruce Lee was always searching for the best ways to get more powerful...he experimented..try all kinds of methods...and kept on building his body....( in the later part of his life...8-10 hours or more...of some kind of excerise was giving...)   

that is why one time...on a talk show...he mention he didn't want to get old..because of his intensity of training..as a older person...he was curious if he could continue doing what he did (he was joking off course?)

READ: Combat Conditioning, by Matt Furey....this will answer many questions on physcial training that may meet your requirmentments


all it takes is commitment...and to do it...endless each minute,hour,day,week and years and years...

ARE YOU READY......to copy "Bruce"?  Aloha,


----------

